# what do you think of this system for 3000$



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

DENON AVR2808C1 110 Watts / canal x 7 -- 
Speakers Klipsch
2 RF62 
1 CENTRE RC62 
2 RS52 
1 sub RW12D 825 WATT


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a pretty decent upgrade from the Bose though I would look at a different subwoofer. Maybe downgrade the surrounds to the rs-42 ii's and slide some more money to the subwoofer. The rs-42 ii's are very capable and perform great in my setup.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the Klipsch RW12D in a third system and it is not bad, but I think one of the Hsu VTF subs would be better.

By the way, here is a good price on the RW12D - this is where I got mine:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078&Tpk=rw12d


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> I have the Klipsch RW12D in a third system and it is not bad, but I think one of the Hsu VTF subs would be better.
> 
> By the way, here is a good price on the RW12D - this is where I got mine:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078&Tpk=rw12d


For a 3rd system not bad at all. I had one before upgrading to my SVS and it just didn't cut it for me. Way to much port chuffing for my taste. The surrounds tho OP is suggesting could definitely be downgraded and really lose nothing while pumping that money to a really nice sub and see real improvement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great choice for speakers and the advice given is what I would also suggest. Seeing as your also in Canada look at this sub from Sonic boom audio. The PB12NSD is an amazing sub for the money.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

JBrax said:


> That's a pretty decent upgrade from the Bose though I would look at a different subwoofer. Maybe downgrade the surrounds to the rs-42 ii's and slide some more money to the subwoofer. The rs-42 ii's are very capable and perform great in my setup.


It is a used system thst somebody is selling on the net, so he does not have the choice to buy the whole package, but if the sub is so so, I will suggest him to look elsewhere as the sub is very important to him and this is why I started another tread for a system that would cost between 3 and 4 k


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

JBrax said:


> For a 3rd system not bad at all. I had one before upgrading to my SVS and it just didn't cut it for me. Way to much port chuffing for my taste. The surrounds tho OP is suggesting could definitely be downgraded and really lose nothing while pumping that money to a really nice sub and see real improvement.


You are correct - bass from this sub would not be called "tight" but OK for movies and it has lots of output. No comparison to the Hsu ULS-15s in the other systems for music and overall accuracy. 

The Hsu VTF-15H would not be that much more money and would give options for EQ and ported vs. semi-sealed. Big and heavy, tho.


----------



## JimmyLeggs (Jul 28, 2012)

You could get that system new for about the same money:

Future Shop:
Klipsch Reference IV 3-Way Tower Speaker (RF82) - Single
RF82 WebID: 10105919 - 349$ Each

Klipsch Reference Centre Channel Speaker (RC500B) - Single
RC500B WebID: 10205921 - 449$ (6" would be better though)

Klipsch reference Surround Speaker (RS400B) - Single - Black
RS400B WebID: 10205922 - 349$ Each

Throw in the Onkyo 818 for 1200$ at Best Buy and all you're missing is a sub. There are even cheaper Pioneer receivers that would fit the bill since the Klipsch are so easy to drive. 

If you're looking for Klipsch now would be the time to buy the RF-82 as they are getting rid of them. There is also a sale every year on labor day weekend. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of your reply, I did convince my friend not to buy this system as I know he would not be satified with the base as he as a large room to fill, so one or 2 HSU would please him better


----------

